# Do Rats Fart?



## cammipooh (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm not sure what section this should be in. 

So, I had Sneezes out and about on my bed while I was laying down, when I suddenly smelled this horrific scent like a rotten egg and a fart had a baby. I looked up and looked to see if maybe he pooped next to me, since he was near my head and found nothing. Awhile later while he was cuddled on my lap, I was petting him when I smelled it again. Basically, do they fart? I didn't actually need to tell a whole story, but why not? Haha.

Love, Cameron and Sneezes


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

Absolutely. Rat's can't throw up or burp, from what I've read, but they can certainly fart. My rats usually get tooty when they get raw broccoli. Other things can make them tooty, too.


----------



## cammipooh (Apr 26, 2014)

Okay, thank you. Haha. I was curious, since rats can't burp, I wasn't sure if they could fart. Haha. Well hopefully he quits doing it around me, because it smelled bad. Haha

Love, Cameron and Sneezes


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes, they do. Kairos loves to rip one right in my face when I grab him after he's eaten.  As a matter of fact, he just did it earlier.


----------



## cammipooh (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh lovely. Haha. today (technically yesterday since its 2:14am here) was the first time he did it me. No other rat I've ever around owned has done it that I was aware of so I was quite taken back by it. Haha.

Love, Cameron and Sneezes


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh yes, they can be foul! Lilly finds great amusement in climbing up on my shoulder then aiming her fuzzy butt at my face and letting one rip. Then she looks at me and bruxes LOL


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes they do!!!! Hahaha....I always think they poo but cant find it...little stinkers!


----------



## cammipooh (Apr 26, 2014)

I thought he pooped too! And he's never pooped on my bed, and the first time he did it, he was climbing on my pillow, so I shot up and looked around for poop, only to find nothing(thankfully!).

Love, Cameron and Sneezes


----------



## ushiwakafox (Sep 4, 2012)

lol my rat Panji has let one loose on me a few times. At first I thought maybe I was imagining things but when it happened again and she was on my shoulder, I bust out laughing, she looked embarrassed XD


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

Oh my god, I think this is my favorite thread in this forum. Funniest and cutest thing ever.


----------



## cammipooh (Apr 26, 2014)

It did turn out pretty cute. Haha

Love, Cameron and Sneezes


----------

